

Google Reader to shut down July 1st - halffullheart
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/13/4101144/google-shuts-down-reader-rss-aggregation-service

======
superchink
This is the worst news I've read all day.

~~~
niggler
Did you read it in google reader?

~~~
superchink
Of course! Which explains why I missed the other HN thread with all the
comments on the front page, and posted here instead.

